# Acer XF270HUA empfehlenswert? (Amazon Angebot)



## Error2015 (19. November 2018)

Hi Leute,

habe gerade dieses Angebot auf Amazon entdeckt:

https://www.amazon.de/Acer-XF270HUA...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=NKWS1EREBP3JGD292EW8

Kann man den Monitor empfehlen oder gibt es bessere WQHD/144Hz für den Preis?

Würde hauptsächlich zum Zocken verwendet werden (Shooter, MOBA, diverse Singleplayer) und aktuell durch eine r9 390 betrieben werden. Diese soll aber in naher Zukunft geupgradet werden (noch nicht entschieden durch was).

Hoffe jemand kennt den Monitor und kann seine Erfahrung mit mir teilen bzw. besseres Empfehlen. Bzgl. Preis will ich nicht viel höher gehen als dieser kosten würde.

Danke und LG


----------



## LaVolpe (19. November 2018)

Kannste nehmen. Das Ding ist gut für Preis & Ausstattung.
Bauartbedingt aber die typische Lotterie mit IPS, Pixelfehler etc aber das hat man halt immer.


----------



## Error2015 (19. November 2018)

LaVolpe schrieb:


> Kannste nehmen. Das Ding ist gut für Preis & Ausstattung.
> Bauartbedingt aber die typische Lotterie mit IPS, Pixelfehler etc aber das hat man halt immer.



Was hat es mit dieser Lotterie genau auf sich und hat man das nur bei IPS Panels? Wie wirkt sich das aus, wenn man einen schlechten erwischt?


----------



## NuVirus (19. November 2018)

geht soweit ich weiß hauptsächlich um eine schlechte Ausleuchtung, gibt aber auch nicht wirklich Modelle wo das Problem mit IPS nicht besteht.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. November 2018)

Der Preis ist echt übelst gut für IPS, WQHD und 144 Hz. Den habe ich schon mit regulären 100 Euro mehr zum P/L-Tipp gekürt.

Klar ist der nicht von der Panel-Lotterie ausgenommen. Aber das ist ja eh kaum einer. Außerdem macht Amazon ja die Retoure-Rochade etwas komfortabler...


----------



## IICARUS (19. November 2018)

Error2015 schrieb:


> Was hat es mit dieser Lotterie genau auf sich und hat man das nur bei IPS Panels? Wie wirkt sich das aus, wenn man einen schlechten erwischt?


Wobei es immer auch mit der Lotterie mit ankommt was wirklich am ende merkbar ist.
Ich habe nun den zweiten IPS vor mir stehen. 

Beide haben oder hatten keine Pixelfehler.
Das war so schon sehr gut. 

Es sind beides die selben Monitore gewesen da ich den ersten auf Garantie mit dem zweiten Ausgetauscht bekommen habe. Beim ersten ist aber vermutlich das interne Netzteil defekt gegangen und das Display zeigte nichts mehr an, wurde daher nicht wegen der Lotterie ausgetauscht. Die Lichthöfe waren beim ersten nur sehr gering in den unteren zwei Ecken. Nur ganz schwach an den ecken sichtbar etwas 1-2cm in das Display rein.

Beim zweiten sind die Lichthöfe auch oben mit vorhanden und die gehen auch weiter rein ins Display und ziehen sich auch etwas mehr in die Länge.
Es stört oder es hat mich nie gestört da diese Lichthöfe nur mit komplett schwarzem Bild im Dunkeln zu sehen sind. Sobald ein Bild komplett auf dem ganzen Display angezeigt wird nehme ich nicht mehr wahr, auch nicht im Dunkeln.

Daher stört es mich nicht da im Normalbetrieb nichts von zu sehen ist.

Aus diesem Grund muss jeder Monitor subjektiv begutachtet und getestet werden und dann entschieden.
Wieso sollte ich den Monitor wieder austauschen lassen wenn ich sonst nichts von sehen kann? Wobei ich jetzt diese zwei IPS Panel nur hatte und ich keine Erfahrungen mit anderen habe wo ich ggf. vielleicht nicht anders Denken würde und den Monitor doch nicht behalten würde.


----------



## 0ssi (19. November 2018)

Error2015 schrieb:


> Kann man den Monitor empfehlen oder gibt es bessere WQHD/144Hz für den Preis?


Kommt drauf an was du unter besser verstehst !? Jeder 75Hz Monitor ist besser weil günstiger Preis. Jeder Monitor mit TN Panel ist besser weil schnellere Reaktionszeit. Jeder Monitor mit VA Panel ist besser weil besserer Schwarzwert. 
Jeder FHD Monitor ist besser weil du damit mehr FPS hast. Jeder UHD Monitor ist besser weil schärferes Bild. Jeder 21:9 Monitor ist besser weil bereiteres Bild. Jeder 240Hz Monitor ist besser weil er mehr als 144FPS darstellen kann. 
Der Acer ist insgesamt ein guter Kompromiss aus Allem zu einem angemessenen Preis. Der neue Acer Nitro VG0 VG270UP hat noch eine zuschaltbare Blur Reduction aber damit funktioniert FreeSync nicht und das Bild wird dunkler.


----------



## NuVirus (19. November 2018)

Angebot ist eh schon ausverkauft wobei es immer noch bissl billiger ist evtl


----------



## Error2015 (19. November 2018)

Danke für eure Tipps. Habe ihn mir jetzt bestellt und hoffe auf einen Lottogewinn. 

@NuVirus; Also bei mir ist das Angebot noch aufrecht. Für € 359,00 auf Lager.


----------



## Error2015 (19. November 2018)

Noch eine kurze Frage, weil ich keinen Vergleich habe. Worauf sollte ich jetzt genau achten, wenn ich den Monitor erhalte bzgl. Lotterie?

1. Schauen, ob ich tote Pixel finde.
2. Schauen, wie viel Backlight Bleeding/Lichthöfe vorhanden ist/sind. Das hat man mit IPS so gut wie immer, oder? Wie viel ist akzeptabel und wann sollte man den Monitor umtauschen? Habe wie gesagt keinen Vergleichswert.

Sonst noch etwas, worauf geachtet werden soll?


----------



## daddy_felix (19. November 2018)

Error2015 schrieb:


> 1. Schauen, ob ich tote Pixel finde.


Tote Pixel kannst du immer haben, das liegt nicht spezifisch an IPS



Error2015 schrieb:


> Das hat man mit IPS so gut wie immer, oder? Wie viel ist akzeptabel und wann sollte man den Monitor umtauschen?


Ja, BLB ist bei IPS bauart-bedingt. Die Frage ist nur, ob es stört.
Es gibt auf Youtube spezielle "schwarz"-Videos, die einfach nur ein konstant schwarzes Bild liefern. Dann dunkelst du dein Zimmer ab und schaust, ob es helle Flecken auf dem Monitor gibt. Als nächstes nutzt du den Rechner einfach so, wie sonst auch. Also normale Beleuchtung und dann mal eines deiner aktuellen Spiele angestellt, Word aufgemacht etc. Jetzt kommt es auf dein subjektives Empfinden an: Merkst du in der Normalnutzung immer noch was vom BLB? Wenn ja, dann tausch um. Wenn nein - behalte ihn.  Vielleicht ist es sogar sinnvoller, zuerst die Normalnutzung zu testen, damit du nciht so bewusst auf die Ecken starrst, in denen du die hellen Flecken erwartest.

Das ist ein subjektives Empfinden, du kannst also nur alleine entscheiden, was akzeptabel ist.


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2018)

Tu mit dem Monitor was du immer tust.
Fällt die nix auf, dann passt es.


----------



## HisN (19. November 2018)

Genau so isses.
Wenn Du nix siehst, dann isses doch in Ordnung. Warum willst Du unbedingt nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen? Die Mistgabel ist das was Du sofort siehst 
Und dafür hast Du sogar 14 Tage Zeit.


----------



## Error2015 (19. November 2018)

Alles klar, danke. Wollte es nur wissen, weil ich lieber gleich schauen will worauf zu achten ist. Wenn mir das erst nach Wochen/Monaten auffällt und ich nicht mehr umtauschen kann, würde ich mich ziemlich ärgern.


----------



## IICARUS (19. November 2018)

Bei mir kann ich mit der normalen Nutzung nichts von sehen und selbst mit schwarzes Bild in Helligkeit sehe ich nichts von. Ich muss den Raum schon abdunkeln um was sehen zu können. Aber da ich mit normalem Gebrauch weder im Dunkeln oder im Hellen was sehen kann ist es für mich ok. Habe hier schon Bilder gesehen wo diese Lichthöfe manchmal auch gelb sind, das ist bei mir zum Glück nicht der Fall.


----------



## JoM79 (19. November 2018)

Das ist für mich her das Problem beim blb von IPS, gelbe Pissecken.


----------



## IICARUS (19. November 2018)

Das ist dann nicht schön, da Gelb nicht neutral ist und die Farbe beeinflusst.


----------



## azzih (19. November 2018)

Hab den Monitor und bin sehr zufrieden. Keine Pixelfehler, Ausleuchtung ist  allerdings in den unteren Ecken doch sichtbar heller als im Rest.  Wobei man das auch nach kurzer Zeit vergisst und das eh nur merkbar ist wenn der Bildschirm wirklich länger dunkel ist.
Alles in allem kann ich den empfehlen gerade für 350. Hab für meine noch 400 bezahlt.


----------



## pcfr3ak (23. November 2018)

Habe den grad aus demselben Angebot, allerdings ist meiner auf schwarzem Hintergrund und >50% Helligkeit mit kleinen, grünen Pünktchen übersät, besonders die linken Ecken.
Werde wohl Ersatz bei Amazon anfordern, wobei ich nicht viel Hoffnung auf ein komplett fehlerfreies Display habe, da ich 1. ein Pechvogel bin und 2. das jetzt der vierte Monitor von 3 verschiedenen Herstellern ist, der entweder diese defekten Subpixel oder Staubeinschlüsse hat. AUO halt.
Und ich dachte schon der letzte Acer Monitor hätte viele Subixelfehler, aber der hier hat echt mehr als die letzten 3 zusammen... was wahrscheinlich 99% der Käufer nichtmal auffallen würde, da diese im Normalbetrieb fast nicht zu sehen sind, aber what has been seen, cannot be unseen


----------



## PCGH_Manu (23. November 2018)

Thilo hat den auch gekauft und wird am Montag mir berichten. Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------

